# What to wear in Vegas? I need serious help.



## joshmitra (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey all, at the end of July, I will be going to Las Vegas for three days with my best friend. This being my first trip to Vegas since turning 21 last year, I would really appreciate your guys' advice on what to wear at the various venues, and how to "stand out" if you will.

If any of you have seen "The Hangover", you'll remember Bradley Cooper suiting up in all black sans tie before hitting the town. I totally dig the look, and do in fact have a sharply tailored slim black suit (Z Zegna), but to where exactly would one wear an all black combination (jacket/pants/shirt/shoes/ - perhaps with a pocket square to spice it up a bit). In my honest opinion, nothing compares to the look and feel of a sharply tailored suit. My confidence level is increased tenfold while wearing a suit, but at the same time don't want to look foolish or out of place during nights out in Vegas. So here are some of the venues we're planning to go to and would like to know what is appropriate attire for each.

Gentleman's Club - Don't really go these at home so not sure what to wear at an upscale venue like Spearmint Rhino.

Dinner - Perhaps something like CUT at The Palazzo to have an obscenely priced Kobe steak that I will regret spending so much money on later.

Trendy Bar - Everything I've read tells me that this is where to meet women, not the ridiculously loud clubs. Can I pull the all-black Bradley Cooper look here?

Casino/Gambling - Looking good while blowing money :icon_smile: Lots of people (ladies) seem to frequent this area, so what's appropriate attire?

I do realize that this is a loaded question and I apologize for the length of this post but I wanted to clarify my question as much as possible. I appreciate any feedback at all. I really do want to look my very best because it's my first trip to Vegas. Also because I want to attract scantily-clad women.

Hey it's Vegas!


----------



## fledflew (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm in Vegas several times a year and have a number of suits that I'll wear during my stay there. I'm a little bit older than you, but still considered young. Here's a quick breakdown of what I usually bring for the occasions that you'll probably find yourself in:

Gentleman's club - wearing a suit is always an excellent choice here. You should not be wearing a nice suit here though. Why? When the ladies come and sit on your lap to try and hustle you, they'll rub off glitter, makeup, and perfume from all parts of their body that you wouldn't imagine it belongs right onto your suit. Nice suit with body powder and perfume = unhappy suit. Additionally, the ladies will likely not even notice the fine fit of your Zenga; nor will anybody else because it's entirely too dark in those places. As far as suits go, something on the lower end of your wardrobe. Think something off the rack that you didn't spend too much money on and would be willing to send to the cleaners immediately after the trip. 

Dinner - a sharp suit. The all black look will be fine here. Something not too tight, as you will be leaving larger than when you entered. If you find yourself at Palazzo, I suggest the aged beef at Carnevino over the kobe at Cut. 

Trendy bar - if you go there after dinner, you'll be wearing the same sharp suit. Stick with the clear liqours (gin, vodka, aguardiente, etc) straight or mixed with soda water. Steer clear of red wines, mixed cola drinks, and juices - as I guarantee more than one intoxicated individual will bump into you during the course of the night causing your drink to splash; resulting in part of it land on your clothing. The clear stuff will dry with minimal residue. Posting up at the corner of the bar or securing a lounge area will minimize the occurrance of said bumping and splashing.

At the tables - a suit is always appropriate here, as you will find the cocktail service more attentive and the ladies will gravitate towards you (especially if you're hot on the craps table). Wearing the same suit that you plan on going to the gentleman's club in here would be a good idea since it will be smelling of cigarrette smoke by the time you get up from the table and will require a cleaning upon returning from the trip.

I'd bring two or three suits for a three day trip if I were you and you have them around. A natural colored linen suit since it's pretty warm out there already, a darker suit for the dinner and bar, and a third suit (style not important) for the gentleman's club/gambling. Fashion forwars stripes, patterns, and colors (think ESPN anchor) are perfectly at home here since you're on the younger side and it isn't a business environment. You can't really be overdressed in an out-of-place sense - you'll just be better dressed than the schlubs around you. 

Have fun!


----------



## Bradman (May 28, 2009)

fledflew said:


> I'm in Vegas several times a year and have a number of suits that I'll wear during my stay there. I'm a little bit older than you, but still considered young. Here's a quick breakdown of what I usually bring for the occasions that you'll probably find yourself in:
> 
> Gentleman's club - wearing a suit is always an excellent choice here. You should not be wearing a nice suit here though. Why? When the ladies come and sit on your lap to try and hustle you, they'll rub off glitter, makeup, and perfume from all parts of their body that you wouldn't imagine it belongs right onto your suit. Nice suit with body powder and perfume = unhappy suit. Additionally, the ladies will likely not even notice the fine fit of your Zenga; nor will anybody else because it's entirely too dark in those places. As far as suits go, something on the lower end of your wardrobe. Think something off the rack that you didn't spend too much money on and would be willing to send to the cleaners immediately after the trip.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Bear in mind that it is HOT in Vegas in July. Even at night. So I would strongly suggest not walking up and down the strip in any suit that you do wear. Definitely cab it around the strip. Otherwise, stay put in some A/C and look sharp!


----------



## joshmitra (Jun 6, 2009)

fledflew said:


> I'm in Vegas several times a year and have a number of suits that I'll wear during my stay there. I'm a little bit older than you, but still considered young. Here's a quick breakdown of what I usually bring for the occasions that you'll probably find yourself in:
> 
> Gentleman's club - wearing a suit is always an excellent choice here. You should not be wearing a nice suit here though. Why? When the ladies come and sit on your lap to try and hustle you, they'll rub off glitter, makeup, and perfume from all parts of their body that you wouldn't imagine it belongs right onto your suit. Nice suit with body powder and perfume = unhappy suit. Additionally, the ladies will likely not even notice the fine fit of your Zenga; nor will anybody else because it's entirely too dark in those places. As far as suits go, something on the lower end of your wardrobe. Think something off the rack that you didn't spend too much money on and would be willing to send to the cleaners immediately after the trip.
> 
> ...


This was excellent advice. Thank you very much!


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

I have to go the other way on this. First off, it's going to be hotter than hell, even at night. I was there in August 08 and the heat - even at night - was like nothing I've ever seen (even when compared to places like texas or the caribbean around the same time of year). But, really, that's not the big issue I have with wearing a suit.

You stated a goal of wanting to "stand out." Leaving aside what this says about you, wearing a suit - any suit, but particularly a fashion-forward one _sans_ tie - will make you stand out. Very few other people (especially your age) are going to be doing it. Personally, I haven't brought a suit to vegas after the first time I went (and I never wore that one). Think of the impression it gives off - at a minimum, you look like you're trying too hard, to put it kindly. It looks like you're trying to announce "I'm a high-roller." It calls all sorts of attention to you and you have to be able to back it up (in vegas, this means spending money like a saudi prince). If you don't 'back up' what you're wearing in vegas - the most money obsessed place on the planet - you're going to draw the ire of those around you - the staff at clubs, restaurants, and casinos; the vapid pretty girls expecting you to keep popping for $400 bottles of mediocre booze, etc. Then your plan will backfire - you'll be ignored completely by people or, worse yet, you'll get embarassed by getting asked to move from a good (expensive area) table at the club to one in a less exclusive area (or just to leave altogether) or any number of other similar possibilities come into play that just aren't there when you don't use your clothes to make a 'look at me!' statement.

A suit at the tables - not unless you're playing $500-1000/hand blackjack.

A suit at the clubs - not unless you planning dropping $5000/night

A suit to dinner - perhaps a little much, but ok.

A suit to the gentleman's club - trying too hard any way you slice it.

Most guys are going to be wearing jeans or dark slacks and button-down. Maybe add a sport coat. Don't try to be bradley cooper unless you can complete the ensemble by truly being a high-roller. If that's you're cup tea, then by all means, go for it. If not, be careful about the statement your clothes will make about you to others.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

I almost posted a reply last night, but I kept sounding like an arse... If I had had the eloquence of PMRuby, I would have said exactly what he said.

Unless you have a trust fund, follow his advice.

Vegas is one of the least fashion conscious places I've been too. The only thing that anyone there (that you will run into) cares about is money.

As for the "gentleman's club":
They don't care how your look, or what your wearing. As long as you have money they will pay attention to you even if you haven't showered in 3 days and are dressed in a Santa suit. Its their job. No mater how good you look they are not going to go home with you. That might work at a local bar staffed by college girls paying their way through college, but in Vegas they will be holding out for the theoretical "Saudi Prince."

If your referring to the gentleman's club, shall we say euphemistically, my advice is don't do it. It may be legal there, but it could still get you in all sorts of trouble later. They also don't care what your wearing.

I would also agree with the posts about not taking your best clothes - Vegas has a lot of opportunities to mess them up.

The advice about gin/vodka is also very good. Martini's (supposedly) became the fashionable high society drink specifically because they don't stain. Beware that they also hit hard - I'm always leery of getting too intoxicated in a place as well designed to suck out all your money as Vegas. 

If you want to dress well for fun, go for it - but don't let it lead you into trying to pretend your something your not. A jacket/blazer and slacks works well, but remember outside the casino's its going to be scorching out. Bring a hat (you can afford to lose since you will be drinking and moving around a lot).

Vegas casino's are one of the worst dressed locations you will ever visit. And the clothes don't tell you much of anything about the person there. You will see guys who look like they can barely afford the smelly 2nd hand tee-shirt and jean shorts they are wearing playing $50/hand blackjack with a 2K stack in front of them.


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

PMRuby said:


> I have to go the other way on this. First off, it's going to be hotter than hell, even at night. I was there in August 08 and the heat - even at night - was like nothing I've ever seen (even when compared to places like texas or the caribbean around the same time of year). But, really, that's not the big issue I have with wearing a suit.
> 
> You stated a goal of wanting to "stand out." Leaving aside what this says about you, wearing a suit - any suit, but particularly a fashion-forward one _sans_ tie - will make you stand out. Very few other people (especially your age) are going to be doing it. Personally, I haven't brought a suit to vegas after the first time I went (and I never wore that one). Think of the impression it gives off - at a minimum, you look like you're trying too hard, to put it kindly. It looks like you're trying to announce "I'm a high-roller." It calls all sorts of attention to you and you have to be able to back it up (in vegas, this means spending money like a saudi prince). If you don't 'back up' what you're wearing in vegas - the most money obsessed place on the planet - you're going to draw the ire of those around you - the staff at clubs, restaurants, and casinos; the vapid pretty girls expecting you to keep popping for $400 bottles of mediocre booze, etc. Then your plan will backfire - you'll be ignored completely by people or, worse yet, you'll get embarassed by getting asked to move from a good (expensive area) table at the club to one in a less exclusive area (or just to leave altogether) or any number of other similar possibilities come into play that just aren't there when you don't use your clothes to make a 'look at me!' statement.
> 
> ...


 Oh brother. He's not going in top hat and tails. He's wearing a dark suit without a tie. He's young, it makes him feel confident, and he's not trying to impress anyone as a fake high-roller. Your great folk-heroes--the maitre d's, the cocktail waitresses, the vapid pretty girls--are far more expert than you at spotting the fakes and I'm sure the give-aways are obvious before they even get to the clothes one is wearing. Is the guy who gives the best tables to strangers based on their clothes going to have his job long?
The kid is excited about going and doesn't want to be mistaken for some sensible Docker-clad schlub from the Midwest in town for the canned meat distributors sales convention. 
If he gets hot he can take his jacket off.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Over a period of several decades, I have made many stops in Las Vegas and, quite frankly, have never dressed as suggested in the OP...except perhaps, on a number of occassions I have worn a coat (sport coat or blazer) and tie to dinner. It seems the gentlemen who are suggesting joshmitra not go overboard, just might be saving him from unnecessary over packing, avoidable discomfort and possible embarrassment.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

IMO, you will not be embarrassed if you wear a suit. If you stay away from the sh!tholes, there will always be other people around dressed well (at least jackets and blazers). Leave the tie at home, but feel free to wear a suit. Vegas is the one place wear you can wear a shirt with some extra flash or sport a fun pcoket square and no one will pay you any mind. 

Some of my best nights started with some fun ribbing from girls when I was dressed better than all the sheeple in untucked dress shirts and jeans. 

Even you decide to eschew the jacket, I still recommend a tucked dress shirt and dress pants. Leave the jeans to the Ed Hardy Gang.


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

Vegas is one of the few places you can wear a tux or a pair of jeans and a 'sex wax' t-shirt and not be given a second look by 99% of the people there. That said, just wear what you want and what makes you feel like you're looking good/confident. Everybody in America goes to Vegas and they expect to see 'strangely dressed' people, whether it's up or down. I've been there over 40 times and no one has ever spilled a drink on me once. I guess it's where you go.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

fledflew said:


> Gentleman's club - wearing a suit is always an excellent choice here. You should not be wearing a nice suit here though. Why? When the ladies come and sit on your lap to try and hustle you, they'll rub off glitter, makeup, and perfume from all parts of their body that you wouldn't imagine it belongs right onto your suit. Nice suit with body powder and perfume = unhappy suit. Additionally, the ladies will likely not even notice the fine fit of your Zenga; nor will anybody else because it's entirely too dark in those places. As far as suits go, something on the lower end of your wardrob e. Think something off the rack that you didn't spend too much money on and would be willing to send to the cleaners immediately after the trip.


Am I the only one that really resents that strip clubs became "Gentleman's Clubs" somewhere along the way?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Mr. Mac said:


> Am I the only one that really resents that strip clubs became "Gentleman's Clubs" somewhere along the way?


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Vegas is the perfect place to bust out your casual suits. Don't wear jeans and a sport shirt (with or without a jacket), you'll look like every other tool who thinks he looks good but really doesn't. I also wouldn't take anything too preppy like colored chinos or seersucker because it would just look silly there. If you have a Zegna suit you probably have at least a few nice shirts and pocket squares, I think you'll easily be one of the best dressed people there.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

PMRuby said:


> I have to go the other way on this. First off, it's going to be hotter than hell, even at night. I was there in August 08 and the heat - even at night - was like nothing I've ever seen (even when compared to places like texas or the caribbean around the same time of year). But, really, that's not the big issue I have with wearing a suit.
> 
> You stated a goal of wanting to "stand out." Leaving aside what this says about you, wearing a suit - any suit, but particularly a fashion-forward one _sans_ tie - will make you stand out. Very few other people (especially your age) are going to be doing it. Personally, I haven't brought a suit to vegas after the first time I went (and I never wore that one). Think of the impression it gives off - at a minimum, you look like you're trying too hard, to put it kindly. It looks like you're trying to announce "I'm a high-roller." It calls all sorts of attention to you and you have to be able to back it up (in vegas, this means spending money like a saudi prince). If you don't 'back up' what you're wearing in vegas - the most money obsessed place on the planet - you're going to draw the ire of those around you - the staff at clubs, restaurants, and casinos; the vapid pretty girls expecting you to keep popping for $400 bottles of mediocre booze, etc. Then your plan will backfire - you'll be ignored completely by people or, worse yet, you'll get embarassed by getting asked to move from a good (expensive area) table at the club to one in a less exclusive area (or just to leave altogether) or any number of other similar possibilities come into play that just aren't there when you don't use your clothes to make a 'look at me!' statement.
> 
> ...


The BEST ADVICE in this thread. A 21 year old in Vegas, in July, in a suit will DEFINETELY stand out. To put it bluntly, you'll look rediculous. You mention you're looking to attract some scantily clad women. I presume you don't mean a hooker. You won't do it in a suit. All you'll get is a snicker.

30 years ago, would have been different. But not today.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

MarkY said:


> The BEST ADVICE in this thread. A 21 year old in Vegas, in July, in a suit will DEFINETELY stand out. To put it bluntly, you'll look rediculous. You mention you're looking to attract some scantily clad women. I presume you don't mean a hooker. You won't do it in a suit. All you'll get is a snicker.
> 
> 30 years ago, would have been different. But not today.


Good advice here. Not being "young" but seeing what the 20 something kids are wearing these days, I would suggest leaving the suit at home. The days of the Rat Pack are gone. If you're going to bring a sport coat, make it an off white or light blue linen blazer that will go with a t-shirt and a pair of jeans that look like you just pulled them from the dirty clothes hamper. The t-shirt needs to be one of those ungodly UFC/Ed Hardy/cool-guy t-shirts, but you may need to bring a collared shirt to get into a club (some will let you in with a t-shirt if you also have a nice looking sport coat over it, but some still require a shirt with a collar.) Also, you're going to need to not shave for a few days, because the 2 day stubble seems to be a requirement on the strip these days. Good luck.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Very simple..watch the Hangover..copy Bradley Cooper!


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

"If you have to ask..."

Our first trip to Vegas was in 1973. We stayed at the original MGM the week before it burned down in the fall of 1980 - we've been there about 35 times. When we first went, no self-respecting man set foot in any of the better casino restaurants or the casino itself without a tie. Hats were common, and women took dressing for the evening very seriously.

Today, you can wear anything you want almost anywhere in LV and not stick out (which, I hope you understand, is not the same as standing out). I never take a tie unless I'm speaking at or attending a professional meeting at which I'm "expected" to wear one. I usually wear a top quality long-sleeved T-shirt under a sport jacket or a suit (often my favorite plain black lightweight DB Italian that's older than you and fine even in a hot LV summer, as long as I don't walk from Bellagio to the Wynn in it).

If you have style and you're comfortable with yourself, you'll be fine. If you "bought style", nothing you can say or do will overcome the deficiency - the kind of attention attracted by your clothing is not attention most of us seek. If you're at all interesting to talk to, physically clean, and show an interest in what others have to say (e.g. women.......) you'll get along fine. If you're more concerned about impressing them than you are about them, you'll crash and burn with the good ones and get sucked dry by the rest.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

bluesman said:


> If you're more concerned about impressing them than you are about them, you'll crash and burn with the good ones and get sucked dry by the rest.


This is great advice for any city. I still have a number of friends who haven't figured this one out yet.


----------



## Thurnau (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been to Las Vegas 3 times. Wear whatever you want, you will want to feel good about yourself. If you wearing a zegna suit makes you feel confident by all means wear it well. My wife found it hilarious how many girls were hitting on me in front of her, she thought it was because I am tall. You are going to be around more tourists then locals. Everyone is dressed so different no one cares how you dress. I wore a suit and tie every night out to dinner, and blue jeans and an un-tucked sports shirt in the day. A lot of people stared at us, but my wife is beautiful so I can't blame it on my clothes. I never went to pick up girls though; I walk the line.... My friends hit the strip clubs, be prepared to have a good time, spend a lot of money, and barely remember it:devil:


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

bluesman said:


> If you have style and you're comfortable with yourself, you'll be fine. If you "bought style", nothing you can say or do will overcome the deficiency - the kind of attention attracted by your clothing is not attention most of us seek.


This pretty much sums it up. If you wear your Zegna once a year and jeans and tshirts on the other days, and then try to pull it off for 5 straight days in Vegas, it probably won't work. On the other hand, if I were to go to Vegas, I'd almost surely wear a suit at least 90% of the time, because that's how I already dress when I go to clubs and nice restaurants. I certainly wouldn't actively try to "dress down" just to avoid cynical looks from a bunch of nobodies.


----------



## joshmitra (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the overwhelming response to this thread guys, I really appreciate all the comments!


----------



## Brozul (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm in Vegas several times a year and have a number of suits that I'll wear during my stay there. I'm a little bit older than you, but still considered young. Here's a quick breakdown of what I usually bring for the occasions that you'll probably find yourself in: Gentleman's club - wearing a suit is always an excellent choice here. I'm also like to wear such jeans with cuts - https://stylejeanswear.com/how-to-make-cuts-in-jeans/


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dude, the guy’s trip was eight years ago.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

FLMike said:


> Dude, the guy's trip was eight years ago.


It was one helluva trip though!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
Ya just gotta wonder if he still wears the garments he took with him on the trip in question! Getting so many years of use out of a wardrobe seems pretty Trad to me...yes, no?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I really have to plan a trip there, the last of my family. I think they all wear t-shirts and shorts.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I am fine with the black suit look in January - just not in July. It's just so hot.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

For the life of me I don’t understand the appeal of that town.


----------



## cloth_guy5 (Mar 6, 2018)

SG_67 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand the appeal of that town.


@SG_67 ,

I normally don't respond to this type of stuff but couldn't resist on this one. Have you ever been to Vegas or traveled up and down the state? I've been in rural Nevada all my life (fourth generation) and take the trip to Vegas fairly frequently (that's where my tailor is located and I also have some family there). Where else can one:

1. Enjoy a medicinal scotch and craps game at three in the morning.
2. Now add recreational marijuana to the list. 
3. Get married by Elvis at a drive through window.
4. Full open carry of booze.
5. Full open carry of firearms (including long guns).
6. 24 hour everything.
7. Year round sunshine.
8. Gamble and smoke in the grocery stores.
9. If you come out to visit "the rurals" such as my town for the reasons most do, don't worry about sartorial rules because you won't have your clothes on much! (But you better have a large bankroll...it's probably cheaper to gamble!)
10. A mayor (Goodman) who gave college classes on how to pour a proper martini.

And that's just the first ten I could think of. Despite the onslaught of refugees from places like Cali and the Northeast, things are trying not to change too much around here (we'll see in the long run). As a native, Nevada is something to embrace if you have the right freewheeling, Westerner personality type. By the way buddy don't take this wrong/personally as I'm just having some fun with you! Hey...it's Vegas Baby!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, I guess little of that appeals to me. I’ve been there before. Quite a few times actually as we have friends and some family there. Just not a place I’d consider visiting otherwise. 

Red Rock Canyon is beautiful though.


----------



## cloth_guy5 (Mar 6, 2018)

SG_67 said:


> Yeah, I guess little of that appeals to me. I've been there before. Quite a few times actually as we have friends and some family there. Just not a place I'd consider visiting otherwise.
> 
> Red Rock Canyon is beautiful though.


@SG_67,

Thanks for being a good sport! Like I said I didn't mean anything by it and was just having some fun with you. Despite the fact I've reached a point in life where I can afford some of the finer things (e.g. a bespoke tailor, ostrich cowboy boots, a new truck), underneath it all I'm still an old school rural ******* westerner who loves my home state.


----------

